# Electronic calls



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd like some opinions on electronic calls, digital or otherwise. I'm looking at purchasing one and would like to hear from people who use them......all opinions are welcome. thanks guys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For sound quality, CD's work the best. I'd recommend a beefed up version, but to be honest, it has to be something you carry.

I've had good luck with both mouth calls and electronic calls, but when the action is hot the electronic call is easier to manage. That way you can get the yote in your sights while the sounds continue.

I've used a standard Lohman caller for years.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hands down without a doubt if you want the best easiest and most convinient(sp) go with a FOXPRO. Fits in your pocket it's loud and there is nothing like tapes and CD's to skip. I use mouth calls more then electronic but when i get educated dogs or one that hangs up i swith to the foxpro and they come a running


----------



## Nunk (Oct 17, 2004)

Amen, Brad!!

www.gofoxpro.com

Check them out!!!!!


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I appreciate your input guys. I've been researching my options and comparing that to your advice, and I will be purchasing a Foxpro....and it's even made in the USA!!! Gotta like that.....I'm leaning towards the 416 with tht TX5 LR remote system. Are any of you currently using this model? I'm looking at them on Randy's web page and was going to 
order from there too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you hunt cold weather the tape will be the first to let you down, the CD will next, followed by the metal reed mouth calls. The digital, and MP# aare more reliable, and the open read that you can warm with your mouth will never let you down. Not contradicting you Brad, I have just had different experience with the Foxpro vs. the hand calls. I had a Fox pro and got rid of it. I like them better now than the early calls. I don't like the electronic digitals that have short duration repetitive calling sequences. The old Fox pro I think had only five or six seconds repeated over and over. I think I would buy another one now. If you get good on a hand call you can't beat them.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I here where your coming from plainsman my foxpro is the first model and the sound loops are only like 5-6 seconds, but i don't let it play continously i have it next to me and i'm constantsly shutting it off or playing with the volume to get more realistic sounds out of it. I believe if you have the old models you can pay the twenty dollars to get them reprogrammed and have the longer sound loops put it i just haven't had the chance to send mine in again and have them changed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Brad

I looked at their new model at Cabela's. It isn't that expensive either. It lets you record and play MP3.
I have an MP3 and found free downloads that are 20 seconds. I looped them for four minutes and they sound very good. I think westernrivers.com has free downloads. Many of them also, and they have good sound.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice maybe i will have to upgrade


----------



## naturalhunter05 (Nov 17, 2004)

does anyone know what might be wrong with my caller see it uses tapes and like it wont play real loud it will only play real loud when you first put it in, then it doesnt play loud at all anyone know what might be the problem?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

what tempertures are you playing it in i know with the old tape players if it gets real cold out at all they start to fail. :evil:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Natural, I had the same problem with my first Johnny Stewart. I figured out the plugin connection from the speaker into the unit went bad. I don't know if it was the plug side or the caller side. when I tried to fix it (like most things I try to fix) I broke it beyond repair. I ended up getting a new one for Christmas. Wiggle the plug in and see if the volume changes.


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

i have a wildlife technology caller and it is awsome.very pricey but second to none.


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

wildlife technology is the MAN of electronic callers


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The bad thing about wildlife technologies is that i have heard nothing but bad things about the guy that owns it :x I have heard good things about the sound quality and such but isn't a little bulky?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What kind of tapes should I use when I go out with my electronic call?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

any of the distress tapes will work the most commonly used ones are the cottontail or jackrabbit distress followed by the woodpecker in distress i would try those and see how you do keep us posted on what your results are.


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

When I had a cassette caller (Johnny Stewart) , my two favorite tapes were Gray Fox Pup Distress and Yellowhammer Woodpecker Distress. These tapes work great on foxes, coyotes, and bobcats.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 5, 2004)

Check out the classifieds


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

jakester said:


> I appreciate your input guys. I've been researching my options and comparing that to your advice, and I will be purchasing a Foxpro....and it's even made in the USA!!! Gotta like that.....I'm leaning towards the 416 with tht TX5 LR remote system. Are any of you currently using this model? I'm looking at them on Randy's web page and was going to
> order from there too.


Sportsman's Warehouse has the 416B in stock. They are $419 or $409 I would have to look again. But I am betting if you print out the page with the price, you may get them to match it for you.

Of all the calls there, the Foxpro caught my eye first. "Da Boss" was willing to allow employees to sign certain items out to allow us to get product knowledge and I brought this one home to see how well it works.

I ended up battling the Flu this weekend and wasn't able to make it out, but ......
The controls are easy to learn. I managed to teach my 4 yo a little bit about it. The dogs hate the predator sounds on it. The volume is too much at max for inside the house.

I want really bad to get this into the fields. I think it would be a great call from what I am seeing so far.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

For you guys that have experience with the tape type callers, other than problems in the cold how did you like them? I am looking into getting one, cheap ebay type caller, and am leaning towards the tape. Although I could just make one and use a CD/mp3 player if I can find more downloads.

I am down here in NC so the cold shouldn't be an issue for me. Just want something that works and is cheap.

RC


----------

